# please help identify this derelict ship in Louisiana



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

This derelict ship is moored in Patterson, Louisiana next to the Calumet bypass bridge. sorry for bad photos, taken while driving. any hints , leads or suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

She looks to be in better condition than the bridge!!!!


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> She looks to be in better condition than the bridge!!!!


My exact take Ian .


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Captian Dag said:


> This derelict ship is moored in Patterson, Louisiana next to the Calumet bypass bridge. sorry for bad photos, taken while driving. any hints , leads or suggestions is greatly appreciated.


Just been on google maps and hovered directly over the ship, unfortunately i could not get on a road close by to view the vessels name. If you have google earth, maybe you can zoom in on it.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Price of good scrap steel these days that vessel looks like a good investment,wish I had it in my back yard!


----------

